# 3G on , make phone hot



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear everyone , is this normal , whenever you turn your 3G on , your phone is kind of hot ?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What kind of phone do you have?

I've seen phones get hot with Verizon's new 4G LTE network - not so much with 3G though.

If you are downloading something which is constantly using the 3G network, your phone might be come hot.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Theoretically, as an extra component inside the phone is now turned on or an existing component is working harder in order to add the 3G networking then heat will be generated (due to inefficiency).

However, I have nevr known of 3G causing a phone to become noticeably hotter when turned on - something in the region of 0.1 degree increase may be expected or somthing as small as that which a human would not notice.

Even if you were constantly downloading, i would not believe it woild become noticably hotter. The only component of a ohone which usually makes the phone hotter is the battery when being charged.

I would assume you have some sort of hardware fault which, if still under warranty, shoudl be able to get sorted by the manufacturer.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your reply , I am not if this has something to do with my root access . My phone is not rooted yet. I am trying to find ways to root it . Thanks y'all


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi , Coolfreak, forgot to answer your question , I am using Acer Liquid E


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, and to top it off, it also drains your battery that makes it hot as well. I've used my phone as a wireless modem before over USB/bluetooth, while plugged into a power source. But when I'm out and about constantly connected to the net using an application such as eBuddy, it makes the aerial part of my phone go hot, and shortens the daily life of my phone. So it really does pay to prevent applications from running in the background with a live connection to the internet when you don't need it.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never noticed much of a heat gain when running 3G.

I do notice battery drop a bit but it gets me through the day on my HD2.

Only time I have noticed my phone get hot is while I emulate android. (Its not my phones native OS) And even then its only the battery.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

vatanak said:


> Thanks guys for all your reply , I am not if this has something to do with my root access . My phone is not rooted yet. I am trying to find ways to root it . Thanks y'all


No - having root access has nothing to do with the phone getting hot.

Is it the actual phone getting hot or is it the battery?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm using the Nokia 6121/6120:









This phone isn't supposed to be constantly connected to the 3G network all of the time. However something as big and as dedicated a smart phone as this is something completely different, because it has a much larger battery (for starters):


----------

